# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Monster sandwiches

## corrin1

Please help - We are visiting New York for the first time from England and my husband is obsessed with finding a deli / restaurant that sells enormous sandwiches. He saw the place on a travel programme a couple of years ago but doesn't remember its name.

----------


## Eddie

Is it the Carnegie Deli?

----------


## KevinS

The Carnegie Deli is where I thought of too.  Bring cash.  Located midtown, 1, maybe 2 blocks from the Sheraton NY, about the same from the Hilton NY.

Carnegie Deli 
NYCTourist.com

----------


## MIke R

or Katz's on Houston Street....went there all the time as a kid....the best of the best

----------


## GayleR

How about The Stage Deli?
http://www.stagedeli.com/index.cfm

----------


## Petri

> or Katz's on Houston Street....went there all the time as a kid....the best of the best



Kat'z, that's a weird place.  A friend recommended to visit the place and we did, walking all the way from Bryant Park.  I had seen an episode of Joey that mentioned cheesesteak and I was wondering what the hell it was -- and so I ordered one.  My girlfriend got some other type of sandwich.  We were looking at those huge, thick sandwiched other people were having and praying that we won't get one..

The Cheesesteak was well, "interesting", don't plan to repeat the experience any day soon.  I must confess I'd rather have a baquette with a slice or two of premium prosciuotto than a sandwitch with a thick stack of slices of anything..  quality over quantity.

----------


## MIke R

well, no offense, but you dont go into Katz's to get a cheesesteak...you  got to Katzs to get a corned beef on jewish  rye....or a hot pastrami..or a reuben.... and a pickle..and some cole salw or potato salad. or a knishe..and a Dr Browns soda

you got some really bad advice there mon ami

----------


## GayleR

> or Katz's on Houston Street....went there all the time as a kid....the best of the best 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat'z, that's a weird place.  A friend recommended to visit the place and we did, walking all the way from Bryant Park.  I had seen an episode of Joey that mentioned cheesesteak and I was wondering what the hell it was -- and so I ordered one.  My girlfriend got some other type of sandwich.  We were looking at those huge, thick sandwiched other people were having and praying that we won't get one..
> 
> The Cheesesteak was well, "interesting", don't plan to repeat the experience any day soon.  I must confess I'd rather have a baquette with a slice or two of premium prosciuotto than a sandwitch with a thick stack of slices of anything..  quality over quantity.



Maybe they actually recommended "CheeseCAKE" since Cheesesteak is really a Philly tradition, rather than NYC.

----------


## MIke R

LOL..good point!!!..I didn't think of it that way

----------


## beachfamily

> well, no offense, but you dont go into Katz's to get a cheesesteak...you  got to Katzs to get a corned beef on jewish  rye....or a hot pastrami..or a reuben.... and a pickle..and some cole salw or potato salad. or a knishe..and a Dr Browns soda
> 
> you got some really bad advice there mon ami



my sentiments exactly, mike!
btw, my husband's favorite dr. brown's is *celery tonic.*
mine is  *cream soda.* 

don't go to katz's for either *CHEESEcake* or *CHEESEsteak.* 

the best *CHEESESTEAK* is from a food cart on 43rd street, between park and lexington avenues.
be prepared to wait on line!

the most popular, creamiest ny *CHEESECAKE* is at *junior's*.
there is now one in manhattan, but the trek to the original
*junior's* in brooklyn is worth the experience!
and you can get MONSTER sandwiches there too!

----------


## MIke R

I love all three..CelRay, Cream and Rasberry...but Cream is my favorite

I agree about Juniors.. I was born and raised very near to where the orignal Juniors ( Flatbush Ave ) is located

----------


## Petri

> Maybe they actually recommended "CheeseCAKE" since Cheesesteak is really a Philly tradition, rather than NYC.



It wasn't recommended anywhere, just mentioned on TV show the day before unrelated to Katz.  I had no idea what a "Cheesesteak" was, I just couldn't imagine what steak and cheese would have in common.  Now I know and I don't want to know more about it ;-)  My girlfriend had something more traditional to eat.

The place reminds me more of the cult-movie Delicatessen than what the word literally means ;-)

----------


## marybeth

The scene in "When Harry Met Sally" where Meg Ryan fakes an orgasm and Estelle Reiner states to the waitress "I'll have what she's having" was filmed in Katz Deli.
Fun trivia fact but we love it for the corned beef, matzo ball soup and the way it shakes when the subway trains pass by underneath!

----------

